

Ask HN: An alternative to Uservoice and other feedback systems - dylz

Does anyone have a recommendation for something like Uservoice?<p>Almost all of my visitors (and the site itself) are in EU space, and some of them have voiced concerns over SaaS hosted in the US. It would be nice if it allowed submissions and voting without registration or login &lt;and&#x2F;or was self hosted&gt;.
======
satyampujari
Have you looked at "useresponse"?

[http://www.useresponse.com/faq](http://www.useresponse.com/faq)
[http://www.community.useresponse.com/responses/php-source-
co...](http://www.community.useresponse.com/responses/php-source-code-open-
and-unencoded) [http://www.singularcore.com/](http://www.singularcore.com/)
#This is the opensource engine based on php-zend framework.

For other alternatives look here:
[http://alternativeto.net/software/uservoice-custumer-
feedbac...](http://alternativeto.net/software/uservoice-custumer-feedback-
system/) #Yeah, custOmer is spelled wrong ;)

disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with any of the products, just trying to help.

~~~
dylz
So as far as I have searched, there isn't really one that's usable and not
encrypted ioncubed crap.

Looks like I'm going to code then.

